# brisbane tackle shops



## benno (Oct 29, 2007)

can anyone recommend any good tackle shops in brisbane.

besides bcf.. or anaconda
cheers
ben


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

jones's tackle has a nice range.

Lee


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

whereabouts in brissy are you?
Tackleworld at tingalpa,fish head at victoria point,jones tackle at lutwyche .Does
milan still have the shop at sunnybank?


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

Don't go to the Tackle Warehouse, they might have good range and gear but they are robbers.

Cheers


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

yaker said:


> MacFish said:
> 
> 
> > Don't go to the Tackle Warehouse, they might have good range and gear but they are robbers.
> ...


Tony

You need to get out a bit more, they are so dear, everyone I know, knows this fact.

Cheers


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

You win Tony.

I just don't shop there, they are just too dear for me. I can by cheaper elsewhere.

Just thought I'd give Ben the heads up.

Cheers


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWa16SegAACnfgAAQQOdECCkqVAA/79/gMADtQIqf6FAam1NqDR5TaT1DyhkMAMmmgyGCGmI0YGqe0QmTKm9GUNTTJkaNG0sIFGAhJk6V+UgsqHHiK0YT9+SrP4ZXraDPIKu1xgTJTug9ukHcR4lfJpnLntq8fNOyr8c1PY4f3k+Ouy7Kh7AtXpzXdp3qfgqVWQDRHQ2pri7BgF17bRRhbSk7hi6aGwO+JE0REAIQedxLU+rraqSyE3NQabqPqIYPOOJCMzgiKUKShGEL16/7WvyXlvtR2L8888FUbKatottbrszqwAiuNS+cQqt3aeksCghRARwbjY3g5FempkEDqxwk2voXckU4UJCtekno


----------



## ms (Oct 16, 2006)

see Milan at pro catch got my yak there saved hundreds then other places got my tld 25 for $180 sx 40 $14.99 just tell him your a member 
see ya mark


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2008)

I have not yet visited Milans store, but he has offered some outstanding deals to the kayak community over here so would definatley deserve some buisness from us.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

I get most of my stuff from Sundown Marine at Rothwell. They have a very good range of fishing stuff as well a selling kayaks and chandlery. Prices are pretty good (SX40's are 16.95 and they have 15% off at the moment, but there just about out of stock, gulps are $9.95) Sunnybank is too far away if you live on the northside any savings on gear would be gobbled up on fuel prices.

I agree with Sel Tackle warehouse and Jones's is way too dear for me.


----------



## benno (Oct 29, 2007)

well i went to jones' tackle.
dont have much to compare to price wise.
thought it was reasonable.
but there support and advice was paramount.
will have to try milans...


----------



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

Hey Benno, there's also Tackleworld in Sandgate....went in there just before Xmas and they were doing a bit of a re-stock. The guys were very friendly and quite happy to have a chat and gave me a few pointers. I did catch them a a quiet time and I've only got a comparison with Sydney prices, but they seemed pretty reasonable to me and had a pretty good range.
Cheers......Nick


----------



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

Does anyone know if there are any tackle shops in Brisbane CBD, don't really want to have to rely on BigW for a lunch time browse. Have searched yellowpages, etc but have come up with nothing


----------



## BENM (Jul 4, 2007)

I away's shop at Tackle Warehouse, (except for a few reels online) I don't ask for discounts but everytime I go there they give me 10% off... But even without their discount I think their prices a pretty good.....

Ben


----------



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks Lazybugger, thought that might be the case  . New career opportunity for me maybe, Compleat Angler franchise on Queen St


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2008)

Flump said:


> Compleat Angler franchise on Queen St


 I need a new direction in life, I reckon it would be a goer, need a partner?

Cheers


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

as mentioned earlier, fish head down at victoria pt. not the cheapest but they have stuff i've never seen anywhere else and the service and advice are priceless. the owner duncan writes the southern bay section of qld fishing monthly and really knows his stuff and is very generous with info. great shop

sam


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## slider65 (Feb 9, 2007)

The tackle warehouse is alway dearer than other places as an example i was looking to replace a reel with a shamino symetre 2500 and were everyone else had them for $149 the tackle warehouse wanted $169 The only reason i go to the tackle warehouse is for fly fishing gear, as the next nearest shop to me with a decent range of fly fishing gear is jones but that means trying to drive through town. i use tackle world at tingalpa as it is only 5 minutes from home.Pro tackle is still at sunnybank and Milan is very helpfull and is a kayak fisherman


----------

